# personal property tax on boat?



## hipster dufus (Jan 20, 2013)

rcvd a letter from walton county tax assessor. inquiring into the value of my boat. does anyone understand what they want from me? do i have to put the purchase price or the value on the form. 2 way different #s any help is always appreciated. oh yeah i live outside any city limlits. we are talking about a jon boat. nothing extravagent. thanks


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 20, 2013)

Put the boats value. Lowest reasonable amount is what I would use. They will use this value to access your tax so the lower the better for you! Remember they probably have a data base so be realistic. Don't include the value of accessories IE trolling motor, electronics etc.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 20, 2013)

The form I got has 2 pages. On Schedule D they ask when you bought it and how much you paid, you list accessories like trolling motors, etc on back. The other page is where you list the fair market value. I use NADA and KBB.com for the value. You do include the outboard motor but not the trailer in the FMV, you pay tax on the trailer when you buy your tag.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 20, 2013)

I get one of those every 3 years when I renew my registration.  I refuse to pay any more taxes than I already pay.  I put the form through the shredder every time, and I don't hear back from them for another 3 years.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 20, 2013)

harryrichdawg said:


> I get one of those every 3 years when I renew my registration.  I refuse to pay any more taxes than I already pay.  I put the form through the shredder every time, and I don't hear back from them for another 3 years.



This ^^  Goes straight in the trash.  Doesn't come registered or certified so who is to say I ever even got the form.  They have the right to come out and appraise it again if they wish.  Haven't seen anyone in over 10 years of doing this.

It's an old boat and the form they sent me in the past already showed a value of zero anyway.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 20, 2013)

No tax here on a boat unless it is valued at X amount of dollars !! I always say $250 bucks. The end.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 20, 2013)

harryrichdawg said:


> I get one of those every 3 years when I renew my registration.  I refuse to pay any more taxes than I already pay.  I put the form through the shredder every time, and I don't hear back from them for another 3 years.



Dont worry about it.  They just put a tax lien on stuff like that.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 20, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> No tax here on a boat unless it is valued at X amount of dollars !! I always say $250 bucks. The end.



This is correct. Georgia has an exemption on personal property tax of $7500.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 21, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> This is correct. Georgia has an exemption on personal property tax of $7500.



That's good to know.  I always wondered about that because I do return my boat value form, but it only cost $1200 brand new 13 years ago.  I never once heard back that I owed tax, so I didn't know what the deal was.

There was some guy in Bibb County who didn't return his form on a jon boat, so they defaulted his to some automatic value $20,000 or something and sent him a big tax bill.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 21, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> This is correct. Georgia has an exemption on personal property tax of $7500.



"Georgia" may be the key word here. I may be mistaken, but I believe there is a "county" tax on recreataional registered stuff here geared toward the lake folks. It was a X amount some years ago, then they raised it. The place where you fill in where the vessel is most of the year has something to do with the counties knowing where such is.


----------

